
To Catch a Rapist - mrjaeger
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/10/magazine/to-catch-a-rapist.html
======
n0us
I would like to applaud the even-handedness of this article and its coverage
of a sensitive subject. At no point during reading it did I feel like it was
trying to push a particular narrative, unfairly blame a group, target elite
schools, use buzzwords or associate itself with any of the typical "outrage
culture" messages that usually come along with the media's coverage of rape.
At the same time it manages to draw attention to what is likely a very real
and underreported problem.

